# PMK vs sasafrass mdma?



## Curiousonion (Sep 30, 2022)

Hey

Does anyone else notice a difference between pmk made mdma and one made out of sassafras?
I notice that the pmk one has less of a euphoric feeling and the next day you feel wrecked. The sassafras one didn't use to do that.

Is there a reason for this?


----------



## G.Patton

Same substance = same effects. it's a street rumors.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> Same substance = same effects. it's a street rumors.



G.PattonWell I noticed a big difference. 
Perhaps it is because I used mdma from north America and now I used to try the one made in Europe. Maybe it's less refined or something but it's definitely different.


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> Well I noticed a big difference.
> Perhaps it is because I used mdma from north America and now I used to try the one made in Europe. Maybe it's less refined or something but it's definitely different.



CuriousonionAre you 100% sure that it was MDMA?


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> Are you 100% sure that it was MDMA?



G.Patton1000%. Even did reagent tests on it. 
North American mdma vs European mdma very very different.


----------



## Loooow

Curiousonion said:


> Hey
> 
> Bemerkt noch jemand einen Unterschied zwischen pmk made mdma und einem aus sassafras?
> Ich merke, dass der pmk weniger euphorisch ist und man sich am nächsten Tag kaputt fühlt. Der Sassafras hat das früher nicht gemacht.
> ...



Curiousonion100% and in my opinion you don't only notice such differences with MDMA!


----------



## Curiousonion

Loooow said:


> 100% and in my opinion you don't only notice such differences with MDMA!



LoooowThat I cannot say. I didn't try anything else but since I started doing mdma in Europe it's total shit. But I also heard north American mdma went down the drain as well


----------

